# Carna's Space Marines



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

G'day, thought I'd post up what I'm doing so far. I thought I'd hold off on painting them fully until I can get hold of files from GW.

My 1st painted Space Marine;









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney229.jpg

Heres the 1st out of 8 assembled Rhinos (non-completed, now COMPLETE, pics tomorrow ); 









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney238.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney236.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney235.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney234.jpg

I don't know if I should put all the accessories on the Rhino? The light, radio dish and the eagle but not sure where to put it? Any suggestions?









And my Chapter Champion; 









http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/5575/rodney223hs4.jpg

When I do more I'll post, thanks for reading. C&C welcome.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

My Assault Marine Sergeant;









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney246.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney242.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney243.jpg


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's my plan for the Shield;







although instead of the icon, or above or below it, I could have the name of the Sergeant on it.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

you need to re-spray parts of that champion. but the colour scheme looks good. maybe get a finer brush for the highlighting, your lines are a lil too thick.

On the Rhino note, take a look at the box, that gives you a general idea of where stuff goes. But just put it wherever you feel is best.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I'm not a very good painter, but I can only get better, right?


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Carna said:


> Yeah I'm not a very good painter, but I can only get better, right?


That's right but you really need to make sure that the model has an even spraying of primer if your using it as a base color, now I put my marines on their base and prime them holding the base and moving him around to make sure I get all the and that I can't see any of the plastic when I'm done.

If your nervous start with regular marines instead of the important HQ units.

As for highlights I have the exact same problem you do so what I'm doing is just finishing up my army without highlights, then when I have more time I'll go back and highlight each marine as I go.

Here is a tutorial video on priming, now given this person has a different setup than most people (being able to prime in his house) but you see how he tilts the model and gets its underbelly you might have to do the same thing. You'll find your rhythm as you go.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

That's what I'm doing, just testing the scheme out on a Tactical Marine as I have 60 of them to do...lol. And as for priming, I don't have any Chaos Black, only a Chaos Black Spray so I sprayed what I could reach and if I had the Chaos Black I would have touched it up, but as I didn't...I just did what I could  It was a rush job really, hopefully I can do better with the Assault Marine I have primed...I hope so anyway lol


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Devastator Squad (1 out of 4);









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney247.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney248.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney251.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney252.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney253.jpg

Rhino (1 out of 9);

















http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney257.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney258.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney259.jpg

Assault Squad (1 out of 4);









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney261.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney262.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rodney263.jpg


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Rhino Paint Scheme, the white being where Icon's/Writing go;










Thoughts?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Quartering is an excellant paint scheme, but the crispness of the lines makes or breaks vehicles painted this way. Check out this quartering;

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10766

This is what you should aim for, I suggest you try to get some tips on how to achieve this quality of finish. I don't know, but I imagine its been masked in some way.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I've seen them, he did what I intend on doing; drawing a straight line with a ruler then colouring in with paint


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

The Space Marine from a Rhino (WIP);









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm001.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm006.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm005.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm003.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm004.jpg

It looks good to me, how about everyone elses views?


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

haha man very ambitious, all 60 of them painted on the table will look really sweet, especially with the tanks, now a landraider centrepiece (but a quartered dreadnought would be cool too)


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I bought a Battle Company and some Terminators so I've got the next 3 months booked lol the Rhino's will be harder to paint than I thought...Oh well.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a very quartered dreadnought WIP at the moment. Im going to go smooth up the lines now haha.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Was that a subliminal message that my highlights are blotchy?  I don't and won't have the money for a Dreadnought for a long time lol  Good luck with yours though!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Filed off the mould lines for a Tactical, Assault, Devastator and Command Squads so going to undercoat tomorrow


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Undercoated a Tactical and Assault Squad today


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

My fully painted Tactical Marine;









http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm007.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm011.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm012.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm013.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm014.jpg


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, up close it looks crap! lol! Looks better IRL


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that about mine mate! The extreme close up isn't the most flattering I'm afraid (apart from if you're awesome!)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A middle stage between your base coat and your highlight might help you out a bit, but as Trigger said extreme close up can be really harsh.

That said nice colour scheme that will make for a visually striking army on the table.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

What can I say, during the Marines recruitment, no one taught them how to paint their armour.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I need an opinion; should I interchange my colour scheme? Instead of Black Red on top and Red Black on bottom should I make it Red Black on top and Black Red on the bottom on half of my marines for variety?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Carna said:


> I need an opinion; should I interchange my colour scheme? Instead of Black Red on top and Red Black on bottom should I make it Red Black on top and Black Red on the bottom on half of my marines for variety?



Yep. Keeping them uniform doesn't mean that they all have to be the exact same. Allowing some individual variants creates interest in your army.:victory:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

You could use one version for all your tactical squads and the other for your specialists. That would give a form of rank to your marines and allow you to separate them easier. I use the older style shoulder trim colors on my Raven Guard marines, it helps me put them up after my son plays with them.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Update, another Tactical Marine:



















http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm025-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm029-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm037-1.jpg

WIP Pics: 

Sergeant (Will/Might change the Bolter with a Bolt/Plasma Pistol: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm018-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm020-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm019-1.jpg
Group shot: http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm016-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm015-1.jpg


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

My First Rhino: 

Front: 










Side: 

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm004-1.jpg

Back: 

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm005-1.jpg

Side: 

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm006-1.jpg

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm007-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/sm009.jpg

I reckon it looks deadly.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The paint scheme is cool and looks good with some decent contrast and colour choices however I do have to bring up one thing: the highlights, especially on the black half of the marine are WAAAAAY to heavy and thick. You might want to consider going back over them with black again and leaving just a small line of grey along the very edges of the model. Also, for future thought try going with a darker grey as well so that the highlight isn't quite so harsh. Not trying to hack on your paint job, just trying to give some constructive crit.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Wraith on the highlights. 

I recently got some advice on painting black armor...a light, selective drybrush of grey followed by an even lighter drybrush of white to highlight the edges. This is then followed with several coats of black wash to tone down the drybrushing and shade the model. I dunno...if you feel like it, maybe give that a try? Worked wonderfully for me...

Oh, and I gotta ask, what's with the bayonet? Seems a rather...unconventional mounting point.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, theory is if something get's too close they stab them while shooting them 

Group shot of what I have done so far: 










http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/a.jpg

Assault Marines: 










Marine w/ Heavy Bolter:

















http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/h-1.jpg

Marine w/ Flamer:


----------



## Sigose (Jul 12, 2008)

Really interresting army outlook and paint scheme. k:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

slightly sloppy paintjob, but hey, that is what most of my models used to look like, i love the paintscheme, rep to you for giviong it a hearty go!


----------



## KRUG_666 (Sep 12, 2007)

I dig the idea of the paint scheme.....try using the GW washes to shade them and use the foundation paints for a basecoat....the yellows and reds wont bleed so bad through your black prime....try thinning your paintes for a cleaner highlight as well....


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

thining down your highlights will help alot, but atleast your willing to show people how your army is going. it's good i like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

My first Assault Marine squad out of the Battle Company I bought (I think they're pretty sweet looking);





































http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/159081.jpg

For the bases, I wanted to buy maybe;

http://oz.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.oz?do=Individual&code=99220199026&orignav=300810 cut up into fitting within a base

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/25mm-Resin-S...ihZ020QQcategoryZ7389QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

One or the other or probably both in the end. Also, I know about the highlights and such, but I like the 1 highlight, it makes them 'pop' in my eyes. Also, as to the Chapter/Squad markings, I will freehand them eventually when I get better at painting  C&C welcome. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Interesting colour scheme mate. You need to thin your paint a little and ensure that when you're painting using yellow like on your chest eagles that you do enough coats to cover the black showing through. Best of luck continuing painting!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I've got 3 out of 9 Rhino's assembled, 1/9 painted. Also another Assault Squad assembled with bluetac but unpainted. Building Rhinos is rather enjoyable. :laugh:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

7 out of 9 Rhinos assembled now. Still only 1 painted. 1 Rhino and 1 Razorback to go


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

sounds like fun. i would advise buying a building kit for bases, theyre much better cause theres heaps there and they are cut up easily. and if you have any building bits left you can build a small ruin.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

My Rhino's group shot:


































http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/rhino2.jpg


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice, I like that clean, quartered look, its a bitch to get right.


----------

